# Why did you join PerC?



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I'm curious as to the reasons people found their way here and why they decided to stay!


----------



## inverity (Feb 16, 2016)

I joined because I wanted to learn more about my type and other types, as well as see different viewpoints from other people on varying subjects.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Because of the mofo from Youtube I had randomly stumbled upon who was an ESTP but now he has spiralled into oblivion.


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

Bored, lonely, wanting to meet people who are in some way like me.
The fora I used to post on regularly are more or less dead  so I was looking of a virtual "space" I guess.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Speak with other INTJs


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I joined so I could post a "type me" thread.

I stayed because I generally like the community and it's a good time-killer.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Besides being interested in the MBTI and psychology, I joined to be able to participate in MBTI-related discussions (e.g. typing anime characters).

Hence I voted for _Interested in MBTI and psychology_ and _Other_.



Notus Asphodelus said:


> Because of the mofo from Youtube I had randomly stumbled upon who was an ESTP but now he has spiralled into oblivion.


EJ Arendee?


----------



## The Frozen One (Oct 10, 2012)

To get differing points of view on varying topics. I already know where I stand, but the best ideas are the ones that stand up to scrutiny. If someone elses point of view is better than my own, then I say "thanks for the information / discussion" and adopt it while discarding the old point of view. It's all about evolution in thinking.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Make friends and people. Just to have a chat really. I've realised this place is so much more thou9h. It 9reat. Very well set up. 
What's incredible about that is it wouldn't be anythin9 with out it's users because we all have the capacity to create the content. (ood or bad it's still hi9hly stimulatin9 to my brilliant and lo9ical mind.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Endogeny said:


> Besides being interested in the MBTI and psychology, I joined to be able to participate in MBTI-related discussions (e.g. typing anime characters).
> 
> Hence I voted for _Interested in MBTI and psychology_ and _Other_.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's him.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Endogeny said:


> Besides being interested in the MBTI and psychology, I joined to be able to participate in MBTI-related discussions (e.g. typing anime characters).
> 
> Hence I voted for _Interested in MBTI and psychology_ and _Other_.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's him.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm surprised no-one has voted for "to help people".


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Yup, that's him.


Double post.



Lakighouligar said:


> I'm surprised no-one has voted for "to help people".


Why?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I lurked about 2 years before joining. It seemed like every time I did a Google Search, this site would come up and I found it had some very insightful members. I ended up joining because I wanted to know what Matt Berninger's type is (maybe INFJ?) and no one on here had typed him yet. 

I stay because of the members, the interesting discourse, the mingling of different personality types, and gathering information.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I joined to find more individuals like myself.
I also wanted to understand myself more


----------



## Green Onion (Nov 6, 2017)

Cute girls :kitteh:


----------



## sweetbaby (Jul 25, 2017)

I became interested in MBTI types when I happened to stumble upon a YouTube video mentioning the types, so I gathered more information about it on Google and it brought me to this website. I gave it a look and thought, “Why not?” So I went on ahead and created the account. So here I am!


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

I had been doing a lot of research on the functions and wanted to get a good at understanding them. So, I stumbled across this site, and after some deliberation, decided to join it. The topics intrigue me well enough for me to look around more. I'm a detached person by nature, so I can seem a bit cold in a way, but really I'm not Making friends wouldn't be annoying for me.~


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I joined for the Arcade, I stayed, to talk about myself, for years on end.


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

I joined, like many others, to post a type me thread. But I find that writing out my thoughts like this is therapeutic for me, as I form and solidify and think through things by writing them. My opinions on a book form when I am writing an essay on it or explaining why I like it to a friend, and this applies to every aspect of my life. Of course, constant contradictions and taking back what I said or just saying false things makes me look very irrational, and perhaps it's better to look irrational on an anonymous medium. I would write it in a journal but find little incentive and I have nobody I trust enough (or perhaps hate enough) to preach my forming opinions onto. 

The best part, of course, is whenever people point out how the thought I've formed is flawed, or they offer an exciting alternative. Many of the prompts also remind me of thoughts that I thought for a fragment of a second but never explored, and the domain offers me the chance to explore it.

I find that my confidence is directly linked to exploring and forming and voicing these opinions which I am not comfortable enough to explore or say IRL.


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

I felt the need to kill time :kitteh:
and get to know lovely people :kitteh:
Possibly find a partner? who knows :kitteh:


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

Stimulating conversations, to learn, kill time, meet new people, get input on my type from others... I got bored, though, so I don't spend much time on here anymore.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Killing Time
Better than Facebook


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

I joined because I was particularly interested in the Generation Z Forum.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Candle said:


> I'm curious as to the reasons people found their way here and why they decided to stay!


Other: I joined for the critical thinking and debate section because I wanted an opportunity to engage in some debates, discuss philosophy, and do other such things that exercised my critical thinking faculties. I also enjoy discussing matters like that ad nauseum. I've decided to stay for that reason, for the friends I've made here, and because I've found more topics of interest here.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I joined because I'm interested in personality types and enjoy reading and writing about it. Also because it's nice to hear from other IN types. And I have stayed because I continue to find the topics interesting food for thought and there are nice and interesting people, and I feel like sometimes I'm able to be helpful to someone, and it's a good place for personal expression and venting sometimes too.


----------

